# Chocolate chip cookies on a Green Mountain



## 1022addict (Nov 25, 2016)

Picked up a GMG Daniel Boone today. First cook on it was a batch of cookies. 













Image



__ 1022addict
__ Nov 25, 2016






Placed them on a baking stone set the grill to 350. Used  lumberjack competition blend pellets. 













Image



__ 1022addict
__ Nov 25, 2016







Came out pretty nice.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice, GMG's are a great grill/smoker !  Them cookies look tasty !    Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2016)

The cookies look delicious!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2016)

Looks great! Smoked chocolate chip cookies are fantastic!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 26, 2016)

The cookies turned out looking great.  Never tried smoked cookies, but I think I'm going to have to give that a whirl.

Gary


----------



## 1022addict (Nov 26, 2016)

They tasted like a regular ole chocolate chip cookie. Not any smoke flavor


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 6, 2016)

1022addict said:


> They tasted like a regular ole chocolate chip cookie. Not any smoke flavor



Probably just not enough time in the smoke.  That's too bad.

Gary


----------

